# Your Trading Room



## nielsend

Anyone familiar with ‘Your Trading Room’? If so can you elaborate on your experiences?

http://www.yourtradingroom.com/


----------



## Broadway

Well their 'trading strategies' seem to concentrate on basic indicators like macd and cci. I wouldnt give money for indicators, ever. 
Markets move because of news, sentiment and volume, not indicators.


----------



## Boggo

Broadway said:


> Well their 'trading strategies' seem to concentrate on basic indicators like macd and cci. I wouldnt give money for indicators, ever.
> Markets move because of news, sentiment and volume, not indicators.




Yep, I agree up to a point, can be a case of which came first, the chicken or the egg.
Used in conjunction with other items/patterns/action indicators can be very valuable.

Have you ever plotted a 50 period CCI and a 34 period EMA on a chart and noted what often happens when the CCI crosses its zero line around the same time that the closing price first closes above (or below for short) the 34 period EMA.
Now ignore the indicators and look at the price pattern/action and volume when it happens, often interesting.

Two stocks that come to mind are IAU and OZL but place it on any time period forex chart for a look.

Just my


----------



## Ruby

Yes, I have had a couple of free trials of Your Trading Room.   It was a while ago, so things may have changed.

At that time they used an enormous number of indicators and strategies, and seemed to ignore price action in favour of what the indicator was saying.  This is a trap that many novice traders fall into - if you put enough indicators on your chart you will find one that tells you what it is you want to see!!!  One of the moderators at the time I was visiting, actually took a short trade based on what an indicator was saying, when it contradicted the price action.

They also falsified their results.   If for example, a position was in profit by 30 pips, they might close half the postion and then take a further 20 pips on the remaining half.   They then claimed a "profit" of 50 pips on the whole position.  When I queried this little bit of creative accounting, all communicaton was severed.  

Having a free trial is probably the best way for you to make up your mind.  It is also a good idea before giving them any money to ask for at least six months worth of trading results which can be verified.


----------



## sichy

So has anyone recently subscribed to these guys? I just can't see the incentive they have to sell their product if it can make as much money as they say... Seems like you get your investment back after a few months... so my question is why don't they just trade their capital and keep all the money?


----------



## tech/a

sichy said:


> So has anyone recently subscribed to these guys? I just can't see the incentive they have to sell their product if it can make as much money as they say... Seems like you get your investment back after a few months... so my question is why don't they just trade their capital and keep all the money?




Because they trade your money---its cheaper.


----------



## FxTrader

nielsend said:


> Anyone familiar with ‘Your Trading Room’? If so can you elaborate on your experiences?




Unlike other pump and dump education shops, YTR provides access to backtested strategies, swing trade calls and a trading room staffed by professional traders trading live accounts for a living and telling you exactly how they trade and what strategies they use (they are always helpful and assist you with answers to questions).  In addition, there are many successful full time traders in the rooms who are happy share their knowledge and experiences.  They have demostrated themselves to be a very professional organization with a great team since I joined.

The pip count history in the live rooms is no fabrication or deception, many traders do not scale out of a trade on hitting the first profit target just because the mod may do so.  In any case a pip gain is a pip gain regardless of how many lots are committed to the trade at any one time.

I am in the GPT (Prop trader) program at YTR, I trade full time and would prefer to trade the firm's capital rather than my own.  Prop traders have access to institutional spreads via the TotallyFX wholesale brokerage facility.

While I am happy to answer genuine, resonable questions about YTR, I have no time or the patience to deal with ignorace, speculation or stupidity as evidenced in some of the replies so far.


----------



## TulipFX

FxTrader said:


> In any case a pip gain is a pip gain regardless of how many lots are committed to the trade at any one time.




Not true at all. I have a system which loses about 2000+ pips a month and makes a nice return.


----------



## FxTrader

TulipFX said:


> Not true at all. I have a system which loses about 2000+ pips a month and makes a nice return.




Why not ask a question instead of quoting me out of context to make a useless and obvious point.  Everyone has losing trades trading forex regardless of the "system" they are using or its profitability don't they Tulip.  My point was in response to the assertion that somehow YTR mods where engaging in deception because they scale out of trade calls but still report the total pip gain of the trade.  Instead of making silly statements, why not consider the whole context of the response and ask for clarification since you clearly misinterpreted my response.


----------



## TulipFX

Pips gains are nothing. They are barely worth measuring. It is percentage risked and percentage gained which are the important factors.

Scaling out and measuring the whole thing as pips gained is exactly why the point above is valid. As an example of why pip gain is such a useless measurement I gave an example of a system which loses pips hand over foot but turns a good return.

Nothing out of context at all. The method is shonky.  They really have two positions, and should count it as such, which includes doubling the amount of pips risked. Even better just switch to percentages. Much less confusing.


----------



## FxTrader

TulipFX said:


> Pips gains are nothing. They are barely worth measuring. It is percentage risked and percentage gained which are the important factors.



Patently obvious info to any Forex trader and hardly worth mentioning accept to a newbie.



> Scaling out and measuring the whole thing as pips gained is exactly why the point above is valid. As an example of why pip gain is such a useless measurement I gave an example of a system which loses pips hand over foot but turns a good return.



Agreeing with ignorance does not do justice to your obvious points here.  Each trader determines what they are going to risk on a trade, not the mod.  The mod calls the trade, if pip total is positive then the individual traders trading plan and strategy determines how they traded the position.  Reporting the mods actual profit on a trade is of little value to other traders.  They don't divulge their personal profits nor should they.



> Nothing out of context at all. The method is shonky.  They really have two positions, and should count it as such, which includes doubling the amount of pips risked. Even better just switch to percentages. Much less confusing.




Pips are counted as plus or minus for a trade, how you trade a call is up to you.  This method is not shonky, just your reasoning for calling it so.  The rule of thumb used by many traders is to risk 1% of trading capital on any one trade.  Many professional traders scale out of trades, some YTR mods do some don't but all have profit targets and exit signals.

Like I said from the outset, I am happy to answer genuine questions about YTR, but will not tolerate ignorant and petty potshots, carping and sniping from an ill informed gallery here.  If this continues, my participation will end quickly.  I have shared a bit about my experiences with YTR so far, but I prefer to participate in other forex forums where people are looking for help and information, not just a chance to inflate their ego and profile here.


----------



## Ruby

FxTrader said:


> The pip count history in the live rooms is no fabrication or deception, many traders do not scale out of a trade on hitting the first profit target just because the mod may do so.  In any case a pip gain is a pip gain regardless of how many lots are committed to the trade at any one time.




FxTrader, I assume you are referring to my claim that YTR falsify their results.  I stand by that claim, which was made not through ignorance, but through direct observation.

A pip gain may be a pip gain, but not all pip gains have the same value.  The results claimed by YTR are based on 1 lot; that is, all pips have equal value for the purpose of their published results.   If you close half a position after making a profit of, say, 20 pips, and then let the rest run to make a further 50 pips, you cannot claim a profit of 70 pips for the whole position.  It is a profit of 20 pips for half the position and 70 pips for the other half.   This is where the deception occurred.  YTR claimed the pip gain for the full position - not just once, but many times during the periods of my free trials. 

I monitored the trades very carefully and compared them with the trading results that were published each day, and I can say with absolute certainty that the two did not always match, and the errors were always the same - they gave all pips equal value.   Of course this happened some time ago, and things may have changed since then.

Their moderators *say *they trade live accounts for a living, and that they trade their own accounts while moderating the room, but do you have any proof of this?  I doubt it.  

YTR obviously suits you, and I hope you are making lots of money with their numerous strategies and dozens of indicators........... why not give us some details of how well you are doing in your trading with them?


----------



## FxTrader

Ruby said:


> FxTrader, I assume you are referring to my claim that YTR falsify their results.  I stand by that claim, which was made not through ignorance, but through direct observation.




Yes that's your claim, your "observations" are biased and ill informed judgement, that's my claim.



> A pip gain may be a pip gain, but not all pip gains have the same value.  The results claimed by YTR are based on 1 lot; that is, all pips have equal value for the purpose of their published results.   If you close half a position after making a profit of, say, 20 pips, and then let the rest run to make a further 50 pips, you cannot claim a profit of 70 pips for the whole position.  It is a profit of 20 pips for half the position and 70 pips for the other half.




In your example, of course you can claim a 70 pip profit, what you can't assume is what percentage profit any one trader made on the position.  Not all YTR mods scale out, in fact most trades are exited only after hitting a profit target and then logged.  

As for results, the trade calls are +521 pips so far this month and +8085 year to date.  You choose how you want to quantify that is dollar or percentage terms based on how you trade forex.



> This is where the deception occurred.  YTR claimed the pip gain for the full position - not just once, but many times during the periods of my free trials.
> 
> I monitored the trades very carefully and compared them with the trading results that were published each day, and I can say with absolute certainty that the two did not always match, and the errors were always the same - they gave all pips equal value.   Of course this happened some time ago, and things may have changed since then.
> 
> Their moderators *say *they trade live accounts for a living, and that they trade their own accounts while moderating the room, but do you have any proof of this?  I doubt it.



I have no intention of responding to your slander or insinuations here troll.


----------



## TulipFX

Ruby said:


> A pip gain may be a pip gain, but not all pip gains have the same value.  The results claimed by YTR are based on 1 lot; that is, all pips have equal value for the purpose of their published results.   If you close half a position after making a profit of, say, 20 pips, and then let the rest run to make a further 50 pips, you cannot claim a profit of 70 pips for the whole position.  It is a profit of 20 pips for half the position and 70 pips for the other half.   This is where the deception occurred.  YTR claimed the pip gain for the full position - not just once, but many times during the periods of my free trials.




I would count the profit as 70 pips in your example. The risk would be the stoploss for each position. Say it was a 50 pip stop loss - then that would be 100 pips risked.

A good free room with an experienced trading commenting on his trades is : http://compassfx.com/forexsignals/

His account is shown live, and is about $20mil, so he's not some two bob operator. Free room as well, so WYSIWYG. When I am not busy I enjoy watching him analyse positions and see his logic. Most interesting is he does not use many (if any) indicators, most of his trades are done using chart reading with support and resistance. He has 20 years trading experience and his trading methods show that.


----------



## Ruby

FxTrader said:


> I have no intention of responding to your slander or insinuations here troll.




Rudeness and arrogance are always the refuge of ignorance, and you are an extremely rude person!  

You clearly don't know the meaning of the word "slander" - look it up in a dictionary!  I made no insinuations, and you *have *responded to me!

I have no axe to grind - I wouldn't waste my money with YTR.   I know more about them than I have revealed here.   As you are reluctant to show us your trading results and prove how good they are, I can only assume you are losing money.


----------



## FxTrader

Ruby said:


> You clearly don't know the meaning of the word "slander" - look it up in a dictionary!  I made no insinuations, and you *have *responded to me!




Ok: Slander - malicious, false, and defamatory statement or report: a slander against his good name. 

You have accused YTR of falsifying results without evidence and insinuated that the mods don't trade their own accounts.  From my experience your statements are false and intentionally defamatory.  Hence, you deserve no respect and I give you none.



> I have no axe to grind - I wouldn't waste my money with YTR.   I know more about them than I have revealed here.




Just a bit of cow excrement you're pushing out there.



> As you are reluctant to show us your trading results and prove how good they are, I can only assume you are losing money



My results are none of your business troll.


----------



## Ruby

FxTrader said:


> Ok: Slander - malicious, false, and defamatory statement or report: a slander against his good name.
> 
> You have accused YTR of falsifying results without evidence and insinuated that the mods don't trade their own accounts.  From my experience your statements are false and intentionally defamatory.  Hence, you deserve no respect and I give you none.
> 
> 
> 
> Just a bit of cow manure you're pushing out there.
> 
> 
> My results are none of your business troll.




Ho Hum!  Yawn............


----------



## Ruby

FxTrader said:


> I am in the *GPT (Prop trader)* program at YTR, I trade full time and would *prefer to trade the firm's capital rather than my own*.  Prop traders have access to institutional spreads via the TotallyFX wholesale brokerage facility.




The above (my bolds and italics) aroused my curiosity, so I did a bit of digging around to find out more.

LOL.......What a hoot!  I think they may have taken "scam" to a new level!!   The Global Prop Trader Programme is one where you trade with YTR's money for 12 months.......... all free!!  You have no risk, and you get to keep 95% of the profits + a lot of other benefits.... Yes, that's right - all upside and no downside.....  and before long you'll be making about $11,000 a week.  No kidding!

Whoops!............. almost forgot to mention........ it costs $20,000!!!!  (And you're trading with *their *money?)

Check it out for yourself

http://forexforums.com/forums/unspo...72-trade-up-1-million-dollars-ytrs-money.html 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LlE5W-3L3Mc


----------



## bullbear39

Ruby said:


> ...,so I did a bit of digging around to find out more..




I did a little digging too. I had a guest pass for 2 weeks and was about to sign up to the $5000 lifetime membership fee because I actually made pips trading their calls in the first week. The second week took a dive but not too bad, only down 2 pips. And that can happen right?

Week 1 =   +113 pips
Week 2 =   -115 pips

I didn't scale out of any trades as I was trading only 1 contract lots.  
This all seemed reasonable and I can admit that the 113 pip gained is something I couldn't have done on my own. I'm pretty good at losing pips though, so the second week I could have achieved on my own  


But a little voice in my head kept bugging me and warning not to part with my hard earned $5k! Here's what that voice was saying.

1) I was definately not receiving all the SMS trade calls like the sales rep said I would. I stressed to him that because I work a day job, I would be relying on those calls to alert and inform me of the opportunities. I know I missed some for a fact because when I logged into the live trading room next day, I could see that participants (and moderators) were commenting on trades that I never received - and hence wasn't in. Trades that mostly went well as I recall. OK, I had a free guest pass so one might assume they don't want to send out all their pearls to freeloaders. Still this was the major selling point for me - and it let me down. Days went by on some occasions and not an SMS to be seen. Even now with the Japan earthquake/tsunami still unfolding - nothing! I may be green to FX trading but would I be wrong in thinking there must be an FX opportunity playing out right now and in the days immediately after this news broke? I think not. I suspect they're flat out setting up trades and don't want to waste the really great opportunities on freeloaders.

2) The YTR rep informed me that although the SMSs were free to guests, their more regular email market summaries were not included for guests. Strange. Emails can be sent at no cost - whereas SMSs would actually cost them money. Why would they do this?

3) The rep quoted me that they had 'educated' 3000 members since inception. When later I asked how many were current members he said 800. That's only a 26.6% retention rate. So my next question was; "Why would anyone walk away if the system is making them money?" His explanation was that the 800 only represented the ones who login regularly (ie active members) and the other 2200 are out there presumably making squillions from their education in the YTR live trading rooms and don't need to login. Sorry, but if any person or system has given me that sort of financial freedom - I'd support them to the end of the earth and would keep logging in forever more.

4) I don't like being totally reliant on anyone or anything. To sign up for YTR requires a lot of trust in everyone at YTR. While the pro traders like Willie certainly seem genuine - I don't believe the whole system is transparent to all members. My gaps in SMS alerts is the key driver for that belief. 

Long story short. They nearly had me by the short and curlies! But I've backed out and decided it's back to the hard slog of trying to find my own trading system. 

Sigh... does it ever end?
I tell you this... if anyone here can help/coach me to develop a good FX trading system that they can prove returns consistent profits - I'll gladly pay you what I was going to pay YTR.


----------



## Ruby

Interesting to read your take on it Bullbear.  I notice FXtrader has not reappeared now that he can no longer defend his postion.


----------



## FxTrader

bullbear39 said:


> 1) I was definately not receiving all the SMS trade calls like the sales rep said I would...




SMS trade calls are swing trades, not live trading room trade calls.  I have never had a problem with their SMS messaging and they have a technical team that sorts out such issues for you as a member.



> The YTR rep informed me that although the SMSs were free to guests, their more regular email market summaries were not included for guests. Strange. Emails can be sent at no cost - whereas SMSs would actually cost them money. Why would they do this?




Uncertain, but the market summaries are emailed and posted daily in the forum section.



> The rep quoted me that they had 'educated' 3000 members since inception. When later I asked how many were current members he said 800. That's only a 26.6% retention rate. So my next question was; "Why would anyone walk away if the system is making them money?" His explanation was that the 800 only represented the ones who login regularly (ie active members) and the other 2200 are out there presumably making squillions from their education in the YTR live trading rooms and don't need to login. Sorry, but if any person or system has given me that sort of financial freedom - I'd support them to the end of the earth and would keep logging in forever more.




Curious, the YTR membership is lifetime, access to the live trading room is not.  After 12 months trading room access incurs a monthly fee so only a certain percentage of members will pay this ongoing fee since they will have already traded YTR strategies for 12 months.  The mods trade only published YTR strategies so many experienced  members would likely choose not to pay the room fee ongoing unless they saw some value in doing so.



> I don't like being totally reliant on anyone or anything. To sign up for YTR requires a lot of trust in everyone at YTR. While the pro traders like Willie certainly seem genuine - I don't believe the whole system is transparent to all members. My gaps in SMS alerts is the key driver for that belief.




YTR does not teach reliance (quite the opposite), they are an education provider establishing a reputation for developing successful Forex traders and not a pump and dump shop.  YTR is more "transparent" in their dealings with members than any organization I have ever dealt with.



> Long story short. They nearly had me by the short and curlies! But I've backed out and decided it's back to the hard slog of trying to find my own trading system.




Go for it and good luck, but keep in mind that only about 12% of Forex traders make money.  YTR's program is a good one, and I looked at many before joining.  Be careful about choosing who you place your confidence in.



> I tell you this... if anyone here can help/coach me to develop a good FX trading system that they can prove returns consistent profits - I'll gladly pay you what I was going to pay YTR.




Yes, there are many trading coaches/mentors out there who will be happy to take your money and in many cases it will be more than $5000, some less, for a time limited program.  If you want 1 on 1 coaching then be prepared to pay big money for it.

http://www.tradingcoachdirectory.com/


----------



## alwaysLearning

It was probably a year or nearly 2 years since I checked this place out. I only visited for a short time just to see what they offered. I went to the canon hill location in Brisbane, near the kmart.

Their office is very nice and they had a big screen on the desk showing bloomberg.

I spoke to one of the sales guys. The guy seemed like a nice person. But I did ask him if they could provide verified trading records of their teacher mods. He told me to look at their website, but I said I wanted to see actual trading statements that could be verified. He said they can't provide that information.

I thanked him for his time and decided to leave.

My opinion is that verified trading statements should be provided, so that we know that they are taking the same risks with their hard earned money that they expect me to.

If they do this and can show profitability, they will get many more sales and people in to trade with them and for training.


----------



## Paulo30

I personally dislike indicators also, but some people seem to have success with them, so each to his own.

From the "free" webinars,  it looks like they are using pretty basic concepts.. same story, obtainable from most trading books. In particular, one system uses swing trading, and another looks to be more of a short-term indicator system.

I find most of these companies and systems get too complicated, and from what I've seen with Your Trading Room, they are watching about 20 pairs, and sending out signals left-right and centre.. so of course some are going to hit, and others not.

If anyone is really serious about trading or FX, they really need to develop their own set of rules, strategy, timing and system. These sorts of "package" deals just aren't going to suit most people.

BTW that "only 12% of traders are successful" type statistic is true, (it's probably closer to 5-10%), but not because they have the wrong system or dealer or package provider, but because they don't have the patience and desire to make it work for themselves (minus relying on SMS alerts or indicators).





Broadway said:


> Well their 'trading strategies' seem to concentrate on basic indicators like macd and cci. I wouldnt give money for indicators, ever.
> Markets move because of news, sentiment and volume, not indicators.


----------



## Plumber1

alwaysLearning said:


> But I did ask him if they could provide verified trading records of their teacher mods. He told me to look at their website, but I said I wanted to see actual trading statements that could be verified. *He said they can't provide that information.*
> 
> .




That would ring big alarm bells to me. Sounds like they are sending signals but not trading those signals themselves.

But, I suppose when newbies are paying them $20,000 for their GPT trader program, why would they want to trade?


----------



## AshtrayBroom

I've taken two 1-week trials with YTR throughout my FX journey. First time around they seemed good to my very inexperienced mind. Second time around they appeared to me to be yet another sales-driven firm that probably doesn't make any money from actually trading the FX themselves. Too many indicators, little-to-no focus on price action. Grandiose promises and some creative number-fudging as mentioned prior. Definitely not what I'm looking for, especially when there are free services out there like...

http://compassfx.com/forexsignals/

...that are much more professional and straight-up about everything.


----------



## youandme

What everyone here seems to forget is YTR is an education provider not a broker or spruiker and as an education provider  like any school of further education or collage of learning you have to pay for your education, Is this unreasonable?

It’s up to the individual to embrace the education and use it in a manner that befits their own personality, YTR can’t be held responsible for every members trigger pulling so yes of course they have members who can’t be bothered to learn or work on a strategy that suits them so they have failures, however if you really have the desire to learn and become professional $5k life time membership is a small price to pay, there are many in the live room that make BIG$ but don’t have to prove nothing to anyone. 

All professional traders in the room talk % not pips ,pips are only recorded as a movement in the entry and exit point of a trade, scaling in and out has nothing to do with this since they don’t record $$ or personal % only pip targets can be called, so they don’t claim any BIG $ values only daily pips + or – and so there is nothing to be fudged here as all who attend the live room will defend as correctly logged.

How can things not be transparent when you are calling live trades with a live audience?  

Yes YTR has many Indicators but also teach many types of trading from candle stick recognition to fib/pivot, pennant and flag  trading on Daily, 4 hour & 1 hour charts no indicators other than a MacD or  volume indicator for divergence to using several indicators for short scalping strategies.  It’s up to the individual to chose a style of trading that suits them YTR just show you all the options and teach the strategies.   
And as for bullbear39 228 pips free what more evidence do you need , 100 pips a week is financial freedom what more evidence do you need ? $5k is a small price to pay ,however if you want to read a book and think you will gain more from that than being able to talk to many many professional traders 24 hours a day will be more beneficial don’t waste your time on the books , that’s like reading how to drive a car.

YTR education is a live trading coaching program that comes at a cost a cheap one if you have a goal to succeed and desire to be successful , you just have to want to do it and stick with it until you get your head in the zone. 

YTR changed my trading after 5 years of going nowhere and blowing up 5 accounts I’m now making money and understand how to do it sensibly, a small price to pay for financial freedom I think.

You should all try a free 5 day guest pass and have a look,  YTR is forever growing and refining the education process, watch Adam trade, his trade calls are massive with small stops and big targets his results speak for them selves, have fun. 
And FX trader  you can lead a horse to water you all know the rest, but I know where I’m drinking YTR every day!


----------



## Plumber1

A couple of questions.

a. How many of the YTR trade presenters/callers are there?

b. Is each presenter actually trading ALL their recommended trades  OR are they pseudotraders who are just putting out trade signals (and using the trading room as a marketing tool only)?

c. What are their individual results?

d. Can you verify their actual trading results?
*
e. Most importantly, can you verify that they are actually placing real trades?*

If they are NOT prepared to trade their own system with real money, then it is clearly apparent that the YTR 'education' has no real value. 
That is to say, it does NOT show them the right way to be a profitable trader.
Education without a successful result is not much of an education.


----------



## Plumber1

AshtrayBroom said:


> there are *free* services out there like...
> 
> http://compassfx.com/forexsignals/
> 
> ...that are much more professional and straight-up about everything.




Yes.  I agree with you.  
 Emphasis on the FREE.


----------



## Ruby

youandme said:


> ....... there are many in the live room that make BIG$




How do you know this?  Have you seen their trading results?



> ....... YTR changed my trading after 5 years of going nowhere and blowing up 5 accounts I’m now making money....




Are you prepared to show us your trading results?  Verified of course!


----------



## Paulo30

Always a bit dubious about guarantees from companies or "educators" that one can make X pips per week.. IMO it's near impossible to ensure any amount of pips per week, but on average things work out. Some weeks I might make 500p, and other times it could be 3 weeks before I make 100p.

Further, saying that 100 pips a week is financial freedom is a bit hmmm.. one would have to have a large account or be leveraged up to the max in order to live off 100 pips a week as financial freedom.. assuming it was regular and even possible to get consistently.


----------



## youandme

Plumber1 said:


> A couple of questions.
> 
> a. How many of the YTR trade presenters/callers are there?  about 10 live room moderators
> 
> b. Is each presenter actually trading ALL their recommended trades  OR are they pseudotraders who are just putting out trade signals (and using the trading room as a marketing tool only)? All moderators trade there own live accounts, however all the moderators trades called in the room can be varified,do you honestly think us members would let YTR get away with fudging results there are a few hundred people in there at least , every night they know it's real all right
> 
> c. What are their individual results? cant say as they trade there own accounts seperate to the room and have multiple accounts with different brokers to spread the risk
> 
> d. Can you verify their actual trading results? Yes all results are posted in the members area.
> *
> e. Most importantly, can you verify that they are actually placing real trades?* Ask the members get a guest pass and have a lok for your self!
> 
> If they are NOT prepared to trade their own system with real money, then it is clearly apparent that the YTR 'education' has no real value. They are proffesional traders of course they trade there own accounts,these people were profesionals and thats why YTR recruted them in the first place.
> That is to say, it does NOT show them the right way to be a profitable trader.
> Education without a successful result is not much of an education.



Here are some members comments right out of the room tonight;

G-Frank Stach: manuel you said first month was a 1000pips are you made the same pips in the following month

Manuel Sutor: in march over 2000

Manuel Sutor: considering that my monthly goal was 500 pips, i do that with the Willie Box per week now

G-Frank Stach: Manuel how long it took you to learn the willie box?
 ------------------------------------------------------------------- (05/19/2011 18:09) ------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Manuel Sutor: one week Franc


----------



## youandme

Paulo30 said:


> Always a bit dubious about guarantees from companies or "educators" that one can make X pips per week.. IMO it's near impossible to ensure any amount of pips per week, but on average things work out. Some weeks I might make 500p, and other times it could be 3 weeks before I make 100p.
> 
> Further, saying that 100 pips a week is financial freedom is a bit hmmm.. one would have to have a large account or be leveraged up to the max in order to live off 100 pips a week as financial freedom.. assuming it was regular and even possible to get consistently.




YTR dont guarentee anything ! how can they possibly guarentee someones sucess , it's upto the individual to learn and benifit from the coaches a coach is there to coach he canot guarentee a student just as a teacher cannot guarente a student will pass his exams.

If you make 100pips a week every week and are sucesfull at it you will be financialy free , youes lot just think about instant profit you want it all now! you have to be educated to be sucesfull and make the right trades based on corect analysis and market conditions , Trade what you see not what you hear!


----------



## youandme

Ruby said:


> How do you know this?  Have you seen their trading results?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you prepared to show us your trading results?  Verified of course!




I dont know you I have nothing to prove to youwhy dont you look at the live rooms and ask yourself, go to you tube or Yourtradingroom.com and look at the testamonials these are real people you can meet them all in the live rooms taking trades every day, it's atrading community at YTR we are all in it together, if it was **** I wouldnt be singing there praise darling, the proof if in asking real people in real time every night the markets are open


----------



## wayneL

Boggo said:


> Have you ever plotted a 50 period CCI and a 34 period EMA on a chart and noted what often happens when the CCI crosses its zero line around the same time that the closing price first closes above (or below for short) the 34 period EMA.




You do realize that the CCI is a moving average based indicator? https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10291&p=272685&viewfull=1#post272685


----------



## youandme

Plumber1 said:


> Yes.  I agree with you.
> Emphasis on the FREE.




I doubt they come anywhere near YTR's education and live classroom sessions, which are run about 4 times a day for the global membership the live rooms run 24 hours 5 days a week you can ask a professional a question any time, there are 100's of hours of recorded class sessions to the video library is exceptional


----------



## Ruby

youandme said:


> I dont know you I have nothing to prove to you....



No you don't, but neither can you expect me or anyone else to believe your claims.



> ...why dont you look at the live rooms..........




I have done - hence my scepticism!!



> ......and look at the testamonials ....




Really!!  Don't be so naive!  Anyone can make up testimonials (and many organisations DO)




> if it was **** I wouldnt be singing there praise darling, the proof if in asking real people in real time every night the markets are open




How do you know these real people are real traders? How do you know they are not just pretending to be successful to make themselves feel good? or achieving these figures on a simulation account?  A lot of people who frequent trading rooms are just trading junkies who love to watch and listen and never hit the button.  You don't know that someone who is just a name on a screen is making 2,000 pips a month - just because he says so.  If you believe that then you really are amazingly gullible!

If you want to have any credibility, then back up your claims.  Show us some trading results.   You might even attract some more clients for your trading room.


----------



## youandme

Ruby said:


> No you don't, but neither can you expect me or anyone else to believe your claims.
> 
> 
> 
> I have done - hence my scepticism!!
> 
> 
> 
> Really!!  Don't be so naive!  Anyone can make up testimonials (and many organisations DO)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know these real people are real traders? How do you know they are not just pretending to be successful to make themselves feel good? or achieving these figures on a simulation account?  A lot of people who frequent trading rooms are just trading junkies who love to watch and listen and never hit the button.  You don't know that someone who is just a name on a screen is making 2,000 pips a month - just because he says so.  If you believe that then you really are amazingly gullible!
> 
> If you want to have any credibility, then back up your claims.  Show us some trading results.   You might even attract some more clients for your trading room.





*A/*That’s easy to answer, and if you too the time to ask them you would know they are truthful,
Quite simply they no longer work and trade full time so unless they are living a lie and the dole money has bought them new cars boats holidays ect then I know they are truthfull they have nop need to lie they great people who I have met many times personaly.

Trading by yout self is such hard thing to do trading in a comunity keeps your head right and the support from all at YTR is exceptional you trade your way I know were I'm staying I have paid for my membership many times over so I know it works otherwise I'd be bad mouthing them as you do .

I'm saying nothing


----------



## Ruby

youandme said:


> I'm saying nothing




Oh, but you have said such a lot!!  Enough to make me suspect that you are a representative of YTR posing as a client, promoting them with almost religious fervour, and probably don't even trade at all!!


----------



## youandme

Ruby said:


> Oh, but you have said such a lot!!  Enough to make me suspect that you are a representative of YTR posing as a client, promoting them with almost religious fervour, and probably don't even trade at all!!




HaHa,Funny, no just learnt so much from them that I think they deserve a good rap not bagging from some one who hasnt got a clue.

I enough said have a prosperous life


----------



## dougit

I am learning heaps from ytr. happy customer. skype me dougitk if you would like to hear my experience


----------



## Broadway

dougit said:


> I am learning heaps from ytr. happy customer. skype me dougitk if you would like to hear my experience




oh gawd, stop pls stop...


----------



## Plumber1

Plumber1 said:


> A couple of questions.
> 
> a. How many of the YTR trade presenters/callers are there?
> 
> b. Is each presenter actually trading ALL their recommended trades  OR are they pseudotraders who are just putting out trade signals (and using the trading room as a marketing tool only)?
> 
> c. What are their individual results?
> 
> d. Can you verify their actual trading results?
> *
> e. Most importantly, can you verify that they are actually placing real trades?*
> 
> If they are NOT prepared to trade their own system with real money, then it is clearly apparent that the YTR 'education' has no real value.
> That is to say, it does NOT show them the right way to be a profitable trader.
> Education without a successful result is not much of an education.




Despite all the "boosting"  by the shills from ytr, these questions still have not been answered.


----------



## Plumber1

alwaysLearning said:


> But I did ask him if they could provide verified trading records of their teacher mods. He told me to look at their website, but I said I wanted to see actual trading statements that could be verified. *He said they can't provide that information.*




Sounds like they are sending signals but not trading those signals themselves.  I wonder why not?  Perhaps they cant make a profit by trading?
But, I suppose when newbies are paying them $20,000 for their GPT trader program, why would they want to trade?


----------



## Plumber1

I found this after doing some Google searching. Definitely worth reading. 

http://www.trade2win.com/boards/general-trading-chat/107206-yourtradingroom-com-scam-7.html


----------



## FxTrader

Plumber1 said:


> I found this after doing some Google searching. Definitely worth reading.
> 
> http://www.trade2win.com/boards/general-trading-chat/107206-yourtradingroom-com-scam-7.html




What an appropriate handle you have. Plumbing the depths of the blogsphere for any negative statements about YTR, you find a bit of discontent from a supposed former or current member of the GPT program who (if he/she really exists) was obviously hoping YTR mods would just tell him when to push the buy and sell buttons and make him a millionaire in short order.  Just a lone malcontent with an axe to grind who provides no useful insight into their experience with YTR and hardly worth a read, pure trash.  One valid criticism of YTR may be that they are not screening GPT applicants well enough since the person in the forum link clearly should not have been accepted into the program.

For your information, many experienced traders are part of the GPT program and not just "newbies".  But I have come to expect such anti-YTR bias and misinformation in this thread from you and other trash peddlers here intent on trashing the reputation of YTR for mischevious reasons.  Never mind that you are desperately seeking to justify your own misgivings and fears about an organization and its programs that, based on your questions, you're totally ignorant about.  But you don't really want answers or information now do you, just more fodder for your fear and misinformation campaign here.

When other YTR members like myself come here and tell you about their experiences we are dismissed and derided as naive, gullible fools, shills, boosters etc. who bought into a sales pitch from a scam operation.  Such is the moronic drivel of a fear monger intent on promoting themselves as some clever super sleuth who mistakenly thinks they have uncovered a scam and hopes to achieve some star status on a forum as a result - how utterly pathetic.

Instead of wasting time trying to dig up dirt and hearsay on a reputable and trustworthy organization like YTR (from my experience), why not get out there and find an organization you think you can trust (if that's even possible for you) and put an end to your baseless suspicions, fear and muckraking campaign against YTR here.  You have uncovered nothing and informed no one here, consider your real motives here exposed.


----------



## TeleSonic

Just doing some homework on this outfit, and noticed that their AFSL Romad Financial Service is listed as ceased on the ASIC website. Romad's website is also gone...


----------



## Ruby

Oh how funny!  I guess they were making so much money they decided they didn't need any more and just closed up shop!

Where are you now, Youandme and FXTrader - retired to a Pacific Island to live in luxury on your profits?  or have you done your dough?  All those people making thousands of pips a month.   Hmmmm!


----------



## TeleSonic

A bit more digging, and this leaves a lot of vendors without a licence..

21st Century & Jamie McIntyre
KPI Capital
Your Trading Room
Vertue Trading
ASI Group
Viklex

the list goes on and on. Does anyone have info on what has happened to Romad? Nothing on the ASIC website other than their license is cancelled?


----------



## Ruby

Vertue has gone over to the International Securities and Derivatives Group.  He was with Your Trading Room - must have jumped ship a while ago and taken their data base, because I have been getting invitations from him. (I did a free trial on YTR once).

As for the others, I expect they will resurface as Auth Reps of some other licence holder.


----------



## TeleSonic

International Securities derivatives group only have a handful of representatives, couldn't find Vertue on their ASIC register. Vertue are listing Romad on their website so not sure what the lie of the land is here.

Can't imagine too many AFSL's wanting to pick up reps associated with a failed AFSL.

Found this for Romad;

Document Number 027078332  
Form Code FS66 Date Received 21/10/2011 
Date Processed 21/10/2011 Pages 0 
Effective Date 21/10/2011 
FS66 Order Revoking Afs Licence 

The document isn't imaged so can't get a copy, but looks like their licence was revoked.


----------



## FxTrader

TeleSonic said:


> Just doing some homework on this outfit, and noticed that their AFSL Romad Financial Service is listed as ceased on the ASIC website. Romad's website is also gone...




Keep doing your research, Romad's FSL has been restored after a brief dispute with ASIC.  To bad for irrational mudslingers like Ruby who salivate like one of Pavlov's dogs every time there appears to be the slightest opportunity to bag YTR for any reason whatsoever (fact or fiction matters not).  YTR must be a scam or shut because Romad (a financial services company) briefly lost their FSL!  LOL  Just more pathetic mudslinging from one of the usual suspects.  Alan Vertue left YTR to focus on his own competing business.

Telsonic, your time is better spent deciding if YTR's education program is right for you and asking about member experience.  Otherwise there are many other options for forex training and coaching. 

Don't take any notice of the rants of biased, ignorant and misinformed posters here who simply have little or no idea about the quality of the programs and education provided by YTR.  These fearful, neurotic types think just about any service that isn't free or cheap (that's all they can probably afford) is suspect or a scam.  Send me a PM and I will be glad to share my experiences (both good and bad) with YTR so far if you're genuinely interested.


----------



## TeleSonic

FxTrader said:


> Keep doing your research, Romad's FSL has been restored after a brief dispute with ASIC.




As @ 3:15pm today ASIC lists their license as revoked, and Romad's website is still offline. Can you please point me in the direction as to where you found the information regarding the ASIC dispute and the license being restored?


----------



## FxTrader

TeleSonic said:


> As @ 3:15pm today ASIC lists their license as revoked, and Romad's website is still offline. Can you please point me in the direction as to where you found the information regarding the ASIC dispute and the license being restored?




Call Romad and ask for an explanation, how hard is that if you're genuinely interested in what's going on with the FSL.  Even if Romad's FSL was revoked and not current, what has that to do with the integrity or offerings of YTR itself, the subject of this thread?

What are you hoping to achieve with this line of enquiry?  Are you interested in what YTR offers and just checking the company out or just digging up dirt looking for scam gold in the vain hope of being recognized as a forum hero like some other posters here?


----------



## McLovin

TeleSonic said:


> As @ 3:15pm today ASIC lists their license as revoked, and Romad's website is still offline. Can you please point me in the direction as to where you found the information regarding the ASIC dispute and the license being restored?




It's about time they were closed down.


----------



## Ruby

FxTrader said:


> Keep doing your research, Romad's FSL has been restored after a brief dispute with ASIC.  To bad for irrational mudslingers like Ruby who salivate like one of Pavlov's dogs every time there appears to be the slightest opportunity to bag YTR for any reason whatsoever (fact or fiction matters not).  YTR must be a scam or shut because Romad (a financial services company) briefly lost their FSL!  LOL  Just more pathetic mudslinging from one of the usual suspects.  Alan Vertue left YTR to focus on his own competing business.
> 
> Telsonic, your time is better spent deciding if YTR's education program is right for you and asking about member experience.  Otherwise there are many other options for forex training and coaching.
> 
> Don't take any notice of the rants of biased, ignorant and misinformed posters here who simply have little or no idea about the quality of the programs and education provided by YTR.  These fearful, neurotic types think just about any service that isn't free or cheap (that's all they can probably afford) is suspect or a scam.  Send me a PM and I will be glad to share my experiences (both good and bad) with YTR so far if you're genuinely interested.




Bag me all you like, FxTrader - it's not my money being wasted.   The fact remains that not one of the people loudly beating a drum for YTR has produced any trading results to back up their claims.  I know, you don't have to.......... of course not, but don't expect anyone to believe you if you don't.

Neither will YTR produce any trading results to back up their claims.  And yes, I do know what I am talking about - but I don't care whether you believe me or not.  The *fact *is that a lot of people who sit in on trading rooms are just junkies who sit there day after day and NEVER press the button - they sim trade.


----------



## TeleSonic

FxTrader said:


> Call Romad and ask for an explanation, how hard is that if you're genuinely interested in what's going on with the FSL.  Even if Romad's FSL was revoked and not current, what has that to do with the integrity or offerings of YTR itself, the subject of this thread?
> 
> What are you hoping to achieve with this line of enquiry?  Are you interested in what YTR offers and just checking the company out or just digging up dirt looking for scam gold in the vain hope of being recognized as a forum hero like some other posters here?




I've completed my due diligence on YTR and won't be having any dealings with them, or any other rep of Romad.


----------



## FxTrader

Ruby said:


> Bag me all you like, FxTrader - it's not my money being wasted.   The fact remains that not one of the people loudly beating a drum for YTR has produced any trading results to back up their claims.  I know, you don't have to.......... of course not, but don't expect anyone to believe you if you don't.




Speak for yourself, I don't consider that I've wasted a cent joining YTR.  Rather it saved me from being washed out of forex blowing accounts like some 90%+ of others who try and fail at forex trading without proper education and mentoring from professional traders.  The big lie is that reading up on babypips.com, buying a few books and ease dropping on some free trading room will see many following this path succeed at forex trading - it's the path of greatest resistence.

You've missed the point yet again, *I don't really care if anyone here believes me or not*.  I am not promoting YTR to anyone, just sharing my experience with them including that they are not running a scam or fleecing people by asking them to pay for what they offer.  I judge the mods to be professional, reputable traders and the organization itself as reputable as well.  The content of YTR's educational material and their traders are excellent IMO - take it or leave it.  Will every member become a successful FX trader, of course not, but the odds of success will be improved dramatically.

I am speaking from my experience of being a member for a year now and you speak from your experience of being a guest (limited access) for two weeks.  I will let others decide whose statements are more credible.



> Neither will YTR produce any trading results to back up their claims.




Spoken from a position of pure ignorance and untrue.  For your information, each mod has a shadow trader that records every trade call as an audit.  Stats are available each month on mod trade calls.  Clearly you know nothing of this nor would you as a non-member.



> And yes, I do know what I am talking about - but I don't care whether you believe me or not.  The *fact *is that a lot of people who sit in on trading rooms are just junkies who sit there day after day and NEVER press the button - they sim trade




What you think you know is of no interest to me since I know you are misinformed based on what you say and don't say.  How many traders are trading sim is not the issue, all traders should stay in sim until they have achieved consistent profitability.  You can't possibly know what proportion of traders in a room are live unless you poll them and many of the traders in the rooms are live traders, all paying for the privilege.  You're just a rabid YTR hater for reasons only you can fathom and I will not waste any more time trying to change your misconceptions.


----------



## FxTrader

TeleSonic said:


> I've completed my due diligence on YTR and won't be having any dealings with them, or any other rep of Romad.




Your choice, and frankly I could care less.  Find your own way in the wilderness of forex training and coaching and just maybe, if you're lucky, your so called due diligence will pay off.  It certainly failed you on this occasion with your blinkered focus on Romad and its FSL instead of what YTR has on offer.  Somehow I doubt you will ever sign on with anyone.  Good luck with your hunt, you will need it.


----------



## TeleSonic

FxTrader said:


> Your choice, and frankly I could care less.  Find your own way in the wilderness of forex training and coaching and just maybe, if you're lucky, your so called due diligence will pay off.  It certainly failed you on this occasion with your blinkered focus on Romad and its FSL instead of what YTR has on offer.  Somehow I doubt you will ever sign on with anyone.  Good luck with your hunt, you will need it.




Why the angst?? I simply pointed out that they are unlicensed, which I confirmed with a phone call to ASIC. You're pushing a dangerous barrow here, promoting and or providing an unlicensed financial service is illegal.


----------



## FxTrader

TeleSonic said:


> Why the angst?? I simply pointed out that they are unlicensed, which I confirmed with a phone call to ASIC. You're pushing a dangerous barrow here, promoting and or providing an unlicensed financial service is illegal.




Yes, you pointed out that Romad had their license temporarily revoked, Romad claims its been restored.  Once again I am not promoting anything here just sharing my opinion and personal experience, you need to learn the difference and stop making silly claims about legality.

Why the angst?  Because you appear to be just another mudslinger hoping to grap some attention on this forum.  This thread is about YTR not about Romad and your entire focus here has been on Romad's FSL as if this has anything at all to do with YTR's product and service offerings as a company.  You have asked NOTHING about YTR itself, the topic of this thread.  No surprise considering you're agenda appears to be the same as some others here, to smear reputation by innuendo, rumor and misinformation.  Welcome to the bandwagon.

I seriously doubt you ever had any intention other than to dig up some muck and serve it up here as sensational information.  Like others before you crying out for attention by digging for dirt, you informed no one about YTR itself and contributed nothing useful with regard to the topic of this thread.


----------



## Joe Blow

Speaking of angst, I think we need a little less of it in this thread.

As a service offered to Australian consumers, people are entitled express their opinions or offer an assessment of that service. Those opinions can be based on first hand experience of that service, on the claims made on their website or marketing/promotional material, or on other factors such as reputation or licensing arrangements.

The point is that while feedback and opinions are welcome, both good and bad, personal attacks and insults are not. I understand how there may be legitimate reasons for questioning motives - on both sides of the argument - but hurling insults around does not help the tone of the debate.

So lets try keep things a little more civil from this point on please.


----------



## TeleSonic

FxTrader said:


> This thread is about YTR not about Romad and your entire focus here has been on Romad's FSL as if this has anything at all to do with YTR's product and service offerings....




Romad are responsible for the service YTR provide. YTR are just the rep, they don't exist without Romad. They have EVERYTHING to do with the product and service YTR provide. You better have a read of the FSG you were provided when you signed up....


----------



## FxTrader

TeleSonic said:


> Romad are responsible for the service YTR provide. YTR are just the rep, they don't exist without Romad. They have EVERYTHING to do with the product and service YTR provide. You better have a read of the FSG you were provided when you signed up....




Let's try a different track here away from the fixation on Romad that leads us nowhere and tells us nothing about YTR itself other than it's an authorised rep of Romad.  Suffice it to say that until a few days ago Romad's FSL was not an issue and I doubt that it will be one in the future.

So then...

What has your experience been with YTR?
Did you take advantage of their free trail period in the trading room?
What impressions do you have of YTR programs from reading the material on their site?  
Have you spoken with any members and asked for their feedback?
What other FX education providers have you compared YTR with and what is your standard for comparison?

If you can answer such questions then just maybe your engaging in legitimate enquiry about YTR itself and not something less honourable.


----------



## TeleSonic

FxTrader said:


> Let's try a different track here away from the fixation on Romad that leads us nowhere and tells us nothing about YTR itself other than it's an authorised rep of Romad.  Suffice it to say that until a few days ago Romad's FSL was not an issue and I doubt that it will be one in the future.




FxTrader - You are fixated with the promotion of YTR, I am fixated with the legal framework within which YTR operate. You have your agenda and I have mine, I don't see why both our comments can't exist on the same thread?

Potential clients are best served by having having as much information at their disposable as possible when making decisions involving large sums of money. I don't have the inside information you do in terms of what is going on at Romad, so I am not in a position to make statements regarding their future. 

My closing comments on this matter will be to encourage anyone considering spending money with any of these vendors is to take your time, don't get caught up in the hype, and make an informed decision. Always make payment to, and receive a tax invoice from the licensee. Don't give money directly to a representative, read the FSG before signing anything, and keep copies of all marketing material that was used to influence your decision.


----------



## FxTrader

TeleSonic said:


> FxTrader - You are fixated with the promotion of YTR, I am fixated with the legal framework within which YTR operate. You have your agenda and I have mine, I don't see why both our comments can't exist on the same thread




Wrong again. I am NOT a promoter of YTR and have no agenda per se other than to dispel some of the misinformation presented here about them and share my experience as a member.  That's it, I could care less if anyone here joins them and gain no benefit if they do.

Your refusal to answer any of the questions put to you here clearly indicates to me that your due dilligence included little if any investigation of YTR itself, its programs or educational material, so you're seemingly not following your own advice here.  The "legal framework" you refer to is nothing sinister or unusual in spite of your efforts to suggest the contrary.  Just more non-substantive innuendo here.


----------



## FxTrader

TeleSonic said:


> Romad are responsible for the service YTR provide. YTR are just the rep, they don't exist without Romad. They have EVERYTHING to do with the product and service YTR provide.




I have investigated this matter further to address the scaremongering over this issue.  Romad's FSL is under a temporary suspension due to another client of theirs, not YTR.  YTR exists just fine without Romad, however they are not permitted to sell their Platinum membership in Australia unless they switch licensees (under consideration) or wait until Romad's license is restored (expected soon).  Whichever the case, YTR's business is sound and this hiccup (no fault of theirs) is of no concern, as I suspected from the start.


----------



## Ruby

FxTrader said:


> ............  The big lie is that reading up on babypips.com, buying a few books and *ease dropping* on some free trading room will see many following this path succeed at forex trading ...........




it's "eavesdropping"


----------



## Plumber1

FxTrader said:


> YTR exists just fine without Romad,.




*This statement above is completely and totally untrue.* 
Romad is the responsible entity for each and every product and service that YTR provides to each and every YTR customer. 
YTR is not legally able to provide any service or product if Romad is suspended.

Also, I have heard that Romads suspension may be longer than just a temporary suspension


----------



## Plumber1

Plumber1 said:


> A couple of questions.
> 
> a. How many of the YTR trade presenters/callers are there?
> 
> b. Is each presenter actually trading ALL their recommended trades  OR are they pseudotraders who are just putting out trade signals (and using the trading room as a marketing tool only)?
> 
> c. What are their individual results?
> 
> d. Can you verify their actual trading results?
> *
> e. Most importantly, can you verify that they are actually placing real trades?*
> 
> *If they are NOT prepared to trade their own system with real money, then it is clearly apparent that the YTR 'education' has no real value. *
> That is to say, it does NOT show them the right way to be a profitable trader.
> *Education without a successful result is not much of an education*.




I am still waiting for someone from YTR to answer the above questions.

The fact that they are not answering rings big alarm bells to me. Sounds like they are sending signals but not trading those signals themselves.

But, I suppose when newbies are paying them $20,000 for their GPT trader program, why would they want to trade?


----------



## Ruby

Plumber1 said:


> I am still waiting for someone from YTR to answer the above questions.
> 
> The fact that they are not answering rings big alarm bells to me. Sounds like they are sending signals but not trading those signals themselves.
> 
> But, I suppose when newbies are paying them $20,000 for their GPT trader program, why would they want to trade?




Quite right Plumber1.  I have asked YTR similar questions when they have been badgering me to buy their product, and it is at that point that all communication is immediately severed.


----------



## FxTrader

Plumber1 said:


> *This statement above is completely and totally untrue.* Romad is the responsible entity for each and every product and service that YTR provides to each and every YTR customer. YTR is not legally able to provide any service or product if Romad is suspended.




Being misinformed and speaking nonsense about how Romad's FSL suspension impacts "every YTR customer" you imagine you know what is "true" when you are actually speaking from a position of ignorance.  The suspension only impacts sales to new customers in Australia and is *TEMPORARY*.

 YTR "existence" is unaffected by Romad's suspension. YTR is primarily U.S. based these days and their sales efforts are international. Australia's importance to their business model has diminished substantially and the Romad issue is nothing but a temporary inconvenience for them.

As I have already said, the Romad suspension impacts the sale of the Platinum membership in Australia only.  It does not impact the sale of the GPT program membership (U.S. based) or sales of products internationally (their primary focus).  Once again for the sake of those fixated on Romad, focus your attention on the quality of YTRs product and service offerings and not on what AFSL licensee company they are an authorised rep for.  Speaking with Australian management, they will either stay with Romad or switch to another licensee (under review).  Romad is not YTR (please get the obvious implications of this fact into your heads) and Romad's suspension is* NOT DUE TO YTR ACTIVITIES, PRODUCTS OR SERVICES* as an authorised rep and client of Romad.  

This whole Romad issue is a storm in a teacup and has been blown totally out of proportion by those whose only agenda here is to bag YTR here for any possible reason they can conjure up.


----------



## FxTrader

Plumber1 said:


> I am still waiting for someone from YTR to answer the above questions.




Since yours are not genuine questions (and generally poor ones I might add) but a fishing expedition in hope of confirming your own preconceived suspicions and biased conclusions about YTR, I will not waste time answering them since it's not a genuine enquiry on your part.  I will say this however for the benefit of others here, your whole line of questioning can be condensed and rephrased to one useful question...

Do YTR mods trade YTR defined strategies and deliver high profitability that's verified.  Answer: *YES*

If someone here has a *genuine* interest in YTR's trading room performance and YTR in general then PM me and I will supply historical results and my own experiences with them as a member.



> But, I suppose when newbies are paying them $20,000 for their GPT trader program, why would they want to trade?




Statements like this not only expose your blatant anti-YTR bias, contempt for YTR members and proud ignorance about the GPT program but your inability to understand the point of having a trading room staffed by professional traders who primarily trade for a living.  There are many experienced traders (not just newbies) in the GPT program for good reasons that you don't currently comprehend.


----------



## stocksrus1000

Kodari Securities also called Kosec is under ROMAD financial services. Does anyone have any dealings with them?


----------



## Ruby

FxTrader said:


> Since yours are not genuine questions (and generally poor ones I might add) but a fishing expedition in hope of confirming your own preconceived suspicions and biased conclusions about YTR, I will not waste time answering them since it's not a genuine enquiry on your part.  I will say this however for the benefit of others here, your whole line of questioning can be condensed and rephrased to one useful question....




On the contrary, FxTrader, these are not only genuine but also critical questions; questions any prospective client doing due diligence *should *ask, and has a *right *to ask; and which a company, in the interests of openness and transparacy, should be happy to answer.  Anyone considering spending money with an educational company has the right to know if the results claimed are verifiable.  There is nothing unusual or untoward about that. It is a responsible way of doing business.



FxTrader said:


> Do YTR mods trade YTR defined strategies and deliver high profitability that's verified.  Answer: *YES*




No, the strategies and profitability are *not *verified.  This is the whole point.  YTR refuses to verify its claims of profitability.



FxTrader said:


> If someone here has a *genuine* interest in YTR's trading room performance and YTR in general then PM me and I will supply historical results and my own experiences with them as a member.
> 
> 
> 
> Statements like this not only expose your blatant anti-YTR bias, contempt for YTR members and proud ignorance about the GPT program but your inability to understand the point of having a trading room staffed by professional traders who primarily trade for a living.  There are many experienced traders (not just newbies) in the GPT program for good reasons that you don't currently comprehend.




You are clearly a very angry person, and because you can't answer the very reasonable questions being asked about YTR, you adopt the fall-back position of the defeated, which is to attack the questioner.


----------



## FxTrader

Ruby said:


> On the contrary, FxTrader, these are not only genuine but also critical questions; questions any prospective client doing due diligence *should *ask, and has a *right *to ask; and which a company, in the interests of openness and transparacy, should be happy to answer.  Anyone considering spending money with an educational company has the right to know if the results claimed are verifiable.  There is nothing unusual or untoward about that. It is a responsible way of doing business.




The proper focus of any forex education program is to assist one to become a profitable, independent forex trader, not a dependent trading room addict who can only take trades placed by others.  With YTR you can trade profitably from the room calls but the best approach is to use the trading room as a coaching experience while you can do so free of charge.  Otherwise you will pay for the ongoing room access which some do.  

YTR's trading rooms (just one part of what's on offer at YTR) should not be thought of as pip generating machines for robotic traders and evaluated as such, as you and plumber would like to do here, that's not their primary focus.  Hence yours and plumber's myopic, inappropriate and obsessive focus on pip gains and if the mods are trading their own accounts in the rooms as the only litmus test for joining YTR.  Nevertheless, the room results are impressive.

The YTR programs are educational and tutorial in nature with well-defined strategies and a large library of topical training sessions on forex trading concepts and techniques used by professional traders.  I have posted room results before and am happy to share them with anyone here other than those whose primary agenda is to trash YTR with innuendo, false claims and other attempts at smearing their reputation with tactics such as the useless guilt by association play with Romad here.



> No, the strategies and profitability are *not *verified.  This is the whole point.  YTR refuses to verify its claims of profitability.




You keep repeating this claim as fact, instead it's misinformed fiction.  How many times must I explain to you that trading room performance is audited.  Stats are available, but you won't accept them as accurate so why should I bother to post them?  Your irrational anti-YTR bias is so strong that it dominates your every utterance here.  You have made up your mind and that's it, just a brick wall mentality.



> You are clearly a very angry person, and because you can't answer the very reasonable questions being asked about YTR, you adopt the fall-back position of the defeated, which is to attack the questioner.




Not so much angry as frustrated by the B.S. you and plumber are posting here.  I can easily answer any of the weak and off the mark questions put to me here thus far but I just can't be bothered with posting more fodder for you anti-YTR types to just mindlessly attack with any spurious counter claim.  If I deemed the questions put to me as genuine enquiry I would be happy to answer them, however your agenda is just to smear YTR and I will not indulge that agenda.


----------



## aarbee

I attended the YTR live trading sessions for a month to try them out over a year back. It was quite a learning experience. I don't really understand the fixation in this thread about the presenters' personal trading results. The trades were called in real time so the performance could very easily be checked in a particular session. For me personally, working out the profit/loss and the efficiency of the system followed in the trading room that way is quite satisfactory. The moderators talked about their methodology in general and the particular reasons for calling the trades as they were unfolding. I think it was invaluable for learning. Too many people approach this kind of trading with a mindset of making a quick million. Nothing could be farther from the truth. There is a lot of hard work required in learning to trading intraday forex. I attended some of the online webinars presented by the mods and found them to be high quality. 

I decided not to follow it up only because (being in a full time day job) staying awake late at night does not suit me.  However, if my circumstances change and I want to take up Forex trading (on intraday basis), I would turn to YTR without hesitation. I personally know some very experienced traders who are in their GPT program and very satisfied with their learning journey. 

Cheers


----------



## FxTrader

aarbee said:


> I attended the YTR live trading sessions for a month to try them out over a year back. It was quite a learning experience. I don't really understand the fixation in this thread about the presenters' personal trading results. The trades were called in real time so the performance could very easily be checked in a particular session. For me personally, working out the profit/loss and the efficiency of the system followed in the trading room that way is quite satisfactory. The moderators talked about their methodology in general and the particular reasons for calling the trades as they were unfolding. I think it was invaluable for learning. Too many people approach this kind of trading with a mindset of making a quick million. Nothing could be farther from the truth. There is a lot of hard work required in learning to trading intraday forex. I attended some of the online webinars presented by the mods and found them to be high quality.
> 
> I decided not to follow it up only because (being in a full time day job) staying awake late at night does not suit me.  However, if my circumstances change and I want to take up Forex trading (on intraday basis), I would turn to YTR without hesitation. I personally know some very experienced traders who are in their GPT program and very satisfied with their learning journey.
> 
> Cheers




How refreshing to see someone come in here with a considered and thoughtful post about their experience with YTR even though not a current member.  Some positive feedback to counter the pointless fixation with the trading results of the mods at YTR (as I have noted previously as well) by some intent on just creating useless uninformed conjecture here.  Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## nulla nulla

FxTrader said:


> How refreshing to see someone come in here with a considered and thoughtful post about their experience with YTR even though not a current member.  Some positive feedback to counter the pointless fixation with the trading results of the mods at YTR (as I have noted previously as well) by some intent on just creating useless uninformed conjecture here.  Thanks for sharing this.




Team work is essential in getting the message across. Keep up the good work.


----------



## FxTrader

nulla nulla said:


> Team work is essential in getting the message across. Keep up the good work.




The only team work here is the tag team of Ruby and Plumber who feed off each others uninformed conjecture and anti-YTR rhetoric.  Any other "messages" are a figment of your imagination, as if we are collaborating - what a pathetic joke.  Clearly you have not been following this thread closely or you not be inclined to make such an asinine statement.


----------



## Wysiwyg

nulla nulla said:


> Keep up the good work.



Really nulla if you don't want to be a disciple then there is no need to infuriate the converted.


----------



## Joe Blow

I have had enough of the personal attacks and insults in this thread. They stop here and now.

People are entitled to offer their opinion about this service without being attacked by those unable to control their anger.


----------



## aarbee

nulla nulla said:


> Team work is essential in getting the message across. Keep up the good work.




It really is easy to be cynical about anyone purporting to be teaching anything connected with trading (and god forbid, charging for it). So your cynicism is perhaps justified. It is also in the nature of this beast called internet for negative voices to be louder and shriller than the positive ones. Online forums are littered with armchair critics spouting opinions on matters they have no personal experience of. 
My post was written in the spirit of putting forth a personal (subjective) opinion based on an actual experience (albeit a limited one) with YTR. However, everyone will see it through the prism that they see everything else with.  

I completely subscribe to the idea -

_"You experience what you believe, unless you believe you won't, in which case you don't, which means you did."_ Harry Palmer, founder of Avatar

Cheers


----------



## wayne879

Who appears to be correct now FXTrader? YTR has 'temporarily' suspended all operations subject to Mr Ray Freeman securing funding.  I think that speaks for itself



FxTrader said:


> The proper focus of any forex education program is to assist one to become a profitable, independent forex trader, not a dependent trading room addict who can only take trades placed by others.  With YTR you can trade profitably from the room calls but the best approach is to use the trading room as a coaching experience while you can do so free of charge.  Otherwise you will pay for the ongoing room access which some do.
> 
> YTR's trading rooms (just one part of what's on offer at YTR) should not be thought of as pip generating machines for robotic traders and evaluated as such, as you and plumber would like to do here, that's not their primary focus.  Hence yours and plumber's myopic, inappropriate and obsessive focus on pip gains and if the mods are trading their own accounts in the rooms as the only litmus test for joining YTR.  Nevertheless, the room results are impressive.
> 
> The YTR programs are educational and tutorial in nature with well-defined strategies and a large library of topical training sessions on forex trading concepts and techniques used by professional traders.  I have posted room results before and am happy to share them with anyone here other than those whose primary agenda is to trash YTR with innuendo, false claims and other attempts at smearing their reputation with tactics such as the useless guilt by association play with Romad here.
> 
> 
> 
> You keep repeating this claim as fact, instead it's misinformed fiction.  How many times must I explain to you that trading room performance is audited.  Stats are available, but you won't accept them as accurate so why should I bother to post them?  Your irrational anti-YTR bias is so strong that it dominates your every utterance here.  You have made up your mind and that's it, just a brick wall mentality.
> 
> 
> 
> Not so much angry as frustrated by the B.S. you and plumber are posting here.  I can easily answer any of the weak and off the mark questions put to me here thus far but I just can't be bothered with posting more fodder for you anti-YTR types to just mindlessly attack with any spurious counter claim.  If I deemed the questions put to me as genuine enquiry I would be happy to answer them, however your agenda is just to smear YTR and I will not indulge that agenda.


----------



## TeleSonic

Wayne879 - Where can I read about this?


----------



## TeleSonic

It would appear that Vertue Trading benefited substantially from YTR closing their doors. Same people, same emails, same marketing, just different branding. Axicorp is the licensee. Product looks to be structured differently but still FX. The marketing is all so similar for these outfits I wouldn't know how a punter could choose one over another. Did YTR clients get ported to Vertue? Any clients care to explain how they are being looked after now?


----------



## Smithy10

So Your Trading Room is no longer operating and it is the fault of the COO Joseph Nikolson and CEO Richard Waryn. Both the scam artists sought to move the shares in this company to a new company in order to take ownership and remove liability to investors and to line their own pockets with the profits and make the company more attractive to new investors that they intended to screw over.

What bought the company undone was that the owner and major shareholder found out their plan and tried to stop it resulting in the company accounts being frozen. This means no operating capital to continue business.

The underhanded tactics of Richard Waryn and Joseph (joe) Nikolson has resulted in thousands of members missing out on what they paid for.

A big warning goes out to other companies considering hiring Richard Waryn or Joseph Nikolson, they are working to their own hidden agenda. I am sure there are other stories that relate to these con men, especially Joseph Nikolson who clearly lacks any capability, well considering he was also axed from the Bonds group!!

Beware people, there is way more going on than just a company that has ceased to operate.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

It would appear this company is a dead parrot.

http://www.smartcompany.com.au/fina...iday_13_April_201213_04_2012&utm_medium=email

gg


----------



## Plumber1

FxTrader said:


> Since yours are not genuine questions (and generally poor ones I might add) but a fishing expedition in hope of confirming your own preconceived suspicions and biased conclusions about YTR, I will not waste time answering them since it's not a genuine enquiry on your part.




I guess my questions were answered. 

YourTradingRoom was a giant scam. The scam was run by Les Freeman (maybe FxTrader ??) 

It ripped off millions. And it has now closed and slithered into the darkness.

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/bus...our-trading-room/story-e6frg906-1226325292597

For a deeper review and analysis, see this Forex Peace Army review 
http://www.forexpeacearmy.com/forex...rading-room-ytr-gpt-program-ponzi-scheme.html

Members of the infamous GPT program (who paid $20,000 each) have lost it all.

FxTrader must be very proud.


----------



## markforex

Plumber1 said:


> I guess my questions were answered.
> 
> YourTradingRoom was a giant scam. The scam was run by Les Freeman (maybe FxTrader ??)
> 
> It ripped off millions. And it has now closed and slithered into the darkness.
> 
> http://www.theaustralian.com.au/bus...our-trading-room/story-e6frg906-1226325292597
> 
> For a deeper review and analysis, see this Forex Peace Army review
> http://www.forexpeacearmy.com/forex...rading-room-ytr-gpt-program-ponzi-scheme.html
> 
> Members of the infamous GPT program (who paid $20,000 each) have lost it all.
> 
> FxTrader must be very proud.




Does anyone know if the members will get their money back, I am a member and I have not heard anything from anyone. I dont know whats going on - I have been left in the dark again.


----------



## Jeremy

Good on you both, Plumber1 and Ruby for perservering in your questioning of YTR and it's supporters.
I learn't a lot from reading the whole thread.


----------



## AverageJoe

So true Broadway. Wished I understood this profound sentence all those years ago! Funny how as human beings we always seem to think that we can discover the holy grail and we are smarter than those before us who have tried!

This was heavily pushed by Hometrader when it was an educator. Fortunately I didn't join the discounted package being a member of HT. Results are driven by effort and a genuine interest not by fancy mechanical systems or magic indicators.


----------



## SevenFX

Joe Blow said:


> I have had enough of the personal attacks and insults in this thread. They stop here and now.
> 
> People are entitled to offer their opinion about this service without being attacked by those unable to control their anger.




Know this post is older but...

I've been a member of this site for while now and never had any problems with
Joe, as he seem so cruisee and relaxed with moderating this site.

I say this now only by joining up with another site but the owner  is a massive massive 
control freak, and cracks it when people question him.

We have got it so good with Joe here as many members struggle and left their site as very ego driven
owner restricts everything.!!!

Simple things that most forum take for granted, is restricted like PM's to each other, no memtion of product any names, no mention of any brokers, no sending email addresses with each other, no starrting new threads and the list goes on and on.

SevenFX


----------

